# برج بيزا المائل فى ايطاليا



## botros_22 (27 يناير 2009)

*برج بيزا المائل في إيطاليا*
*********

*بدأ إنشاء البرج في 9 أغسطس 1173. وبعد بناء الطابق الثالث عام 1178،*
*مال البرج وتوقفت أعمال البناء لقرن. في 1272م،*
*تم بناء أربعة طوابق إضافية بزاوية بهدف تعديل الميلان.*
*وتوقفت الإعمال مرة أخرى عام 1301.*
*وفي عام 1372 بني آخر الطوابق ووضع الجرس في البرج.*

*أمر بينيتو موسوليني بأن يعاد البرج إلى وضعه الأفقي، *
*فتم صب الإسمنت في أساساته. كانت النتيجة غير متوقعة *
*وجعلت البرج يغوص أكثر في التربة.*

*خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية، دمر الجيش الأمريكي كل الأبراج في بيزا تقريبا،*
*خوفا من إحتمال وجود قناصة في الأبراج. وكان تفجير برج بيزا مخطط له أيضا؛*
*ولكن قرارا جاء في اللحظة الأخيرة بالإنسحاب أنقذ البرج من التدمير.*



























منقول


​


----------



## just member (27 يناير 2009)

ميرسى خالص على المعلومات الجميلة دى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (28 يناير 2009)

botros_22

شكرااااااا على المعلومة 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (28 يناير 2009)




----------



## SALVATION (28 يناير 2009)

_مشكور كتييير بطرس لمعلوماتك
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2009)

*مرسي يا بطرس معلومات جميلة
ربنا يحميك​*


----------



## merna lovejesus (28 يناير 2009)

ميرسى كتير على المعلومات


----------



## المجدلية (28 يناير 2009)

شكرا كتير .... سلام المسيح


----------



## botros_22 (28 يناير 2009)

come with me قال:


> ميرسى خالص على المعلومات الجميلة دى
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​




شكرا لمرورك يا come with me

الرب يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## botros_22 (28 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> botros_22
> 
> شكرااااااا على المعلومة
> 
> سلام المسيح معك


 
شكرا لمرورك يا كليمو

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وليم تل (29 يناير 2009)

شكرا بطرس
على المعلومات الجميلة
مودتى​


----------



## botros_22 (30 يناير 2009)

Stray sheep قال:


> ​





شكرا لمرورك يا Stray sheep

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (30 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _مشكور كتييير بطرس لمعلوماتك​_
> 
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​




شكرا لمرورك يا تونى

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## botros_22 (30 يناير 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *مرسي يا بطرس معلومات جميلة​*
> 
> *ربنا يحميك*​





شكرا لمرورك يا red rose88

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (31 يناير 2009)

> *خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية، دمر الجيش الأمريكي كل الأبراج في بيزا تقريبا،*
> *خوفا من إحتمال وجود قناصة في الأبراج. وكان تفجير برج بيزا مخطط له أيضا؛*
> *ولكن قرارا جاء في اللحظة الأخيرة بالإنسحاب أنقذ البرج من التدمير.*


محظوظ البرج دا

شكل البرج جميل جدا وكلاسيكي بس احنا عندنا فى مصر عمارات بيزا مائلة مصرية كتييير ولسة صامدة  ... المفروض نعملها نصب تذكارى :t9:


----------



## botros_22 (31 يناير 2009)

merna lovejesus قال:


> ميرسى كتير على المعلومات


 

شكرا لمرورك يا مارينا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (31 يناير 2009)

Naglaa_y قال:


> شكرا كتير .... سلام المسيح


 

شكرا لمرورك يا Naglaa_y

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (1 فبراير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا بطرس
> 
> على المعلومات الجميلة
> 
> مودتى​




شكرا لمرورك يا وليم

ربنا يبارك حياتك

​


----------



## botros_22 (1 فبراير 2009)

ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> محظوظ البرج دا
> 
> شكل البرج جميل جدا وكلاسيكي بس احنا عندنا فى مصر عمارات بيزا مائلة مصرية كتييير ولسة صامدة ... المفروض نعملها نصب تذكارى :t9:


 
شكرا لمرورك يا ExtreemFXTrader

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## جيلان (6 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا لمجهودك اخى
 لكن عُزرا الموضوع مكرر*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24521

* يُغلق*


----------

